# what raccoon bait? coyote bait



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

well im stuck between 2 raccoon baits.

theres CARMANS **** BAIT and theres HAWBAKERS **** BAIT. if any of yall have experience with any of these baits please tell me how they worked for yall or if know which one works better.

also what coyote bait do yall use for your dirthole sets?

thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For ****......a marshmallow with a squirt of fish oil on it.

For coyotes,......a dead mouse down the hole with a wad of grass after it. Squirt some urine in and on the lip of the hole. Any meat, fresh or tainted will get em working if its done right.


----------

